# [SOLVED] Front mic problem



## Jolo (May 11, 2007)

Hi!

I have a problem with my motherboard/chassis. My chassis have 2 usb, one audio output, as well as one audio input (that is - the microphone). Nevertheless, everything - except the mic - seems to work perfectly. The problem is that I intend to use my headset (skype etc) in my front - so how do I activate my mic. I also need to add that the microphone works perfectly in the rear, which indicates that there sholudn´t be a problem with the microphone itself. 

Good to know is that I have a ASUS A7V8X-X motherboard. Manual here:

http://support.cybertronpc.com/cti-kb/bags/a7v8x.x.pdf

As far as I´m concerned, There must be something with my settings in the "front panel audio connectors", since I now have attached my chassis cabels to it and have a functioning audio output, but not microphone. People have discussed that one should change the "jumper settings", but how does this work - I mean, if I use jumper insted of the cables from the chassis can it still work?


Any help is welcome

Cheers 
Jolo


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Front mic problem*

Hi JOLO I was having problems to, with my mic and headphones, can you tell me the following questions, what is your audio device, and do you have a subwoofer plugged in


----------



## Jolo (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Front mic problem*

Hello Tony!

I have a "soundmax digital audio", an integrated sound card to the ASUS A7V8X-X. And no, I haven´t plugged in a subwoofer. (I don´t use my rear inputs at the moment - Thanks to an extern sound card )


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Front mic problem*

Ok Jolo Im not sure but have you the latest upgrade this maybe a problem, I have a AC97 also integrated soundcard. I updated and it was fixed (to a degree) and also I don't really want to state the obvious but are you plugging in to the right socket, please get back to me on your fix we can help each other


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Front mic problem*

Make sure that your mic has been connected to the Front Panel audio connector on your motherboard .. also make sure that if your mic is of the type that requires power, that the power wire is connected too










connections you need for the mic are 
*AGND* - Ground
*MIC2* - Signal
*MICPWR* - Power for mic

Thanks for providing the link to your manual .. it makes our job so much easier ray:


----------



## Jolo (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Front mic problem*

The problem remains!

The thing is the audio wires are attached to the same cable as the mic, that is - together the cover all the pins. But still, why does the sound work but not the mic. (I bought the chassis just a couple of days ago, so there shouldn´t be any problem with it - maybe there are som kind of activation in the bios/on the motherboard etc, thast has to be done, so that the mobo understands that I want to have the signal trough the front panel NOT the rear!

Any suggestions?

cheers
Jolo


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Front mic problem*

Have you double clicked on the speaker icon in your system tray to see if it's muted .. a common problem .. like having the mic on whilst music too loud and getting distortion due to sound feedback ..

You might also require an extra boost .. advanced button under the microphone in the mixer, gives a 20dB boost when checked .. advice putting mic level to minimum before you try this .. if it acts like mine does the stereo system will howl at speaker devastating & ear drum breaking volume. adjust slowly afterwards tapping on the mic to see if you can hear it via your speakers or headset











as for the BIOS .. yes there will be a setting for it there but since I believe that you are getting sound through your headphones .. it should already be enabled in BIOS. Check your multimedia settings that it has been recognised


----------



## Jolo (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Front mic problem*

Thank you very much Done Fishing!

The answer you gave me solve the puzzle. It had to do with the mic boost (and something called "Mic 2 select" )

Once again Many thanks

Cheers
Jolo


ps. Tony try to check out the mic boost as well, maybe that´ll help you too!


----------



## airman23 (Mar 19, 2009)

I just ran into the same problem today but i have Windows Vista and i only have an option in Microphone Properties\ Custom wich says Microphone Boost, i check it but my mic still doesn't work when plugged into front panel, audio works fine.
Any ideas ?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Please open a new thread explaining what computer system you have and what problem you are experiencing. Also let us know what you have tried so that we don't repeat things that are not relevant 

thanks 

closing this old problem from 2007


----------

